
8tracks blocks non US/Canada based users - dbrgn
http://blog.8tracks.com/2016/02/12/a-change-in-our-international-streaming/
======
dbrgn
On a related note, if you live in the US or in Canada and would like to
continue the development of a command line based client for 8tracks:
[https://github.com/dbrgn/orochi/issues/73](https://github.com/dbrgn/orochi/issues/73)

